# Clunking when decelerating above 40mph



## rhansen1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HI,
My 2001 Maxima started making a quick clunking noise when I coast above 40 mph. When I let off the gas pedal and coast I consistently get a quick clucky sound from the front. If I accelerate the sound goes away. My service guy doesn't know what the cause is. He's rotated the tires and rotored the front brake rotors. Still the sound when coasting/decelerating.
Any ideas on what might be causing this?

THANKS!!!

Bob Hansen


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

go here..i put in the troubleshoot as "feels like", if you want to change it to "sounds like" you will get other results that point to the tranny so this is the best you will get.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

sounds like motor mount , front.











rhansen1 said:


> HI,
> My 2001 Maxima started making a quick clunking noise when I coast above 40 mph. When I let off the gas pedal and coast I consistently get a quick clucky sound from the front. If I accelerate the sound goes away. My service guy doesn't know what the cause is. He's rotated the tires and rotored the front brake rotors. Still the sound when coasting/decelerating.
> Any ideas on what might be causing this?
> 
> ...


----------

